# Reciever - Use Surround Sound Speakers and headphones at the same time



## kevinwmsn (Aug 19, 2006)

I'm researching in looking at replacing an existing onkyo 5.1 home theater receiver that died after 10 years. I have Genie DVR, AppleTV, Bluray Player hooked up to a TV at parents house. They want a new a receiver, maybe replacing the speakers later with in ceiling at a later date, I think the existing wall mounted speakers are still working ok. One of the requests was to be able to have the surround sound going at the same time as headphones(not yet purchased). Would I need to get something that has a zone 2 receiver and hook headphones to zone 2 or do I need get some external box? Would like to get a receiver that is about < $500.

Any thoughts or recommendations would be appreciated.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

These AVRs are in your price range...Sony STR-DN1080...Onkyo TX-RZ830...Onkyo TX-NR696...Denon AVR-S950H...Yamaha RX-A680.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Probably any of those suggested by MysteryMan will work - I'm partial to Yamaha equipment myself. You will also find that there are increasingly fewer actual manufactuers of audio equipment - a couple will make for these brands, etc.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

scooper said:


> Probably any of those suggested by MysteryMan will work - I'm partial to Yamaha equipment myself. You will also find that there are increasingly fewer actual manufactuers of audio equipment - a couple will make for these brands, etc.


List of manufacturers currently making AVRs...Anthem...Arcam...Denon...Integra...Marantz...NAD...Onkyo...Sony...Yamaha.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Denon fanboy here (S930H in my HT).


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

kevinwmsn said:


> I'm researching in looking at replacing an existing onkyo 5.1 home theater receiver that died after 10 years. I have Genie DVR, AppleTV, Bluray Player hooked up to a TV at parents house. They want a new a receiver, maybe replacing the speakers later with in ceiling at a later date, I think the existing wall mounted speakers are still working ok. *One of the requests was to be able to have the surround sound going at the same time as headphones(not yet purchased).* Would I need to get something that has a zone 2 receiver and hook headphones to zone 2 or do I need get some external box? Would like to get a receiver that is about < $500.
> 
> Any thoughts or recommendations would be appreciated.


I have a setup that allows me to use headphones and the AVR at the same time. All I have to do is connect to the headphones to the TV by Bluetooth and leave the AVR on. I have a Sony AVR.

Rich


----------



## kevinwmsn (Aug 19, 2006)

Thanks for the ideas and suggestions so far. Some of them I would like for myself when my new house gets built in a few months.

If I connect the headphone base to the audio out of the Sony TV, The surround sound should work fine out of the AVR and I wouldn't need a zone 2 receiver?

Something like Sony RF400 Wireless Home Theater Headphones to the TV would work?
https://www.amazon.com/Headphones-T...C7SAAQZTY4J&psc=1&refRID=HQ0FZQKGFC7SAAQZTY4J


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

kevinwmsn said:


> Thanks for the ideas and suggestions so far. Some of them I would like for myself when my new house gets built in a few months.
> 
> If I connect the headphone base to the audio out of the Sony TV, The surround sound should work fine out of the AVR and I wouldn't need a zone 2 receiver?
> 
> ...


Try this headset: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01NAJGGA2/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1 not sound cancelling but they connect by Bluetooth and work quite well. I have a set and use them with my 4K TV sets at times. Very easy to connect and they don't have all the baggage that the set you referenced in your link has.

If you really need a sound cancelling headset I use this headset: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0756CYWWD/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Yes, they are rather expensive but they work better than any headset I've tried and are so easy to use it's almost ridiculous when you consider what you have to go thru with other headsets. I have tried the more expensive Sony headsets and sent them back. Just weren't as good and as easy to use as the Bose headset.

FWIW, I would not purchase the headset you linked to. I just reread your opening post (OP) and I don't think the set you linked to has Bluetooth capacity. You want that. I think.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

kevinwmsn said:


> Thanks for the ideas and suggestions so far. Some of them I would like for myself when my new house gets built in a few months.
> 
> If I connect the headphone base to the audio out of the Sony TV, The surround sound should work fine out of the AVR and I wouldn't need a zone 2 receiver?


Use either of the headsets I linked to and you don't need a two zone receiver.

Rich


----------



## kevinwmsn (Aug 19, 2006)

Rich,

Thanks for the input. Not having to get a 2 zone AVR helps. Their TV is a few years old but it does not do bluetooth. That's why I thought I needed headphones with a transmitter to do the bluetooth or RF to the headphones.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

kevinwmsn said:


> Rich,
> 
> Thanks for the input. Not having to get a 2 zone AVR helps. Their TV is a few years old but it does not do bluetooth. That's why I thought I needed headphones with a transmitter to do the bluetooth or RF to the headphones.


Didn't realize the TV didn't do Bluetooth. I can see why you wanted that headset you linked to. Can your folks afford a newer TV? TCL is selling sets at a more than reasonable price and I think they have Bluetooth. Might be a better alternative than buying a new AVR. The prices on the TCLs are really low for what you get. What you get is a 4K set with Roku built in. For far less than a thousand dollars depending what size you want. We have one 1080p TCL set and it's so easy to use it's ridiculous, and the price was just as ridiculous.

Rich


----------

